# refigurasse



## Eddie Lamorgue

Alguien sabe que significa esta palabra? Obrigado
"refigurasse"
"Se dez vezes te refigurasse:"


----------



## MiriamE

Eddie, esa frase no es español.


----------



## Eddie Lamorgue

MiriamE said:


> Eddie, esa frase no es español.


 
Se supone que el posteo era para Portugues-español pero se me redirecciona aquí


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, Eddie. He trasladado tu pregunta del foro del inglés-español al foro de portugués-español.  ¿Puedes darnos más información de trasfondo, por favor?

Gracias.


----------



## frajola1

Más o menos: Si diez veces te reconfigurase (te deshiciera y volviera a hacer)


----------



## Eddie Lamorgue

fenixpollo said:


> Hola, Eddie. He trasladado tu pregunta del foro del inglés-español al foro de portugués-español. ¿Puedes darnos más información de trasfondo, por favor?
> 
> Gracias.


 
No se a que clase de información te refieres


----------



## Eddie Lamorgue

frajola1 said:


> Más o menos: Si diez veces te reconfigurase (te deshiciera y volviera a hacer)


 
He investigado y es un soneto de Shakespeare.

..."Faças uma outra igual a ti,
ou dez veces mais feliz, na proporçaõ de dez para um apenas,
Dez de ti seria mais felicidade que tu,
Se dez vezes te refigurasse;
diga-me então que poder teria a morte, se te fosses
Mas se a posteridade te deixasse viva?
Não sejas autocentrada, pois es linda de mais
Para seres a conquista da Morte, que dirá de faceres de vermes teus herdeiros.

Mi intento, pero no me acaba de convencer, 

..."Haz al otro igual a ti,
O diez veces más feliz, en proporción de diez a uno, 
Diez como tu serían más felices que tú, 
Se diez veces volvieras a nacer;
Decirme entonces que poder tendría la Muerte, si te fueras,
más si luego te dejara con vida?
No seas egoísta, pues eres demasiado bella, 
Para ser la conquista de la muerte, eso hará de tus gusanos herederos."


----------



## Tomby

"_Refigurasse_" parece ser que es el Pretérito Imperfecto de Subjuntivo del verbo "_refigurar_", pero ese verbo no existe en portugués, al menos yo lo he consultado en tres diccionarios (Cândido Figueiredo, Aurélio y Priberam).
Si existe en español, refigurar, pero no sé su equivalente en portugués.
TT


----------



## vf2000

Figurar compreendo como sendo aparecer, estar presente.
Refigurar deve ser reaparecer, figurar uma outra vez, dez vezes, como está ai, não?


----------



## Eddie Lamorgue

Gracias, creo que tengo más o menos claro lo que puede significar la palabra pero aún así el texto en gral. no me queda muy claro su comprensión

Salud!!



fenixpollo said:


> Hola, Eddie. He trasladado tu pregunta del foro del inglés-español al foro de portugués-español. ¿Puedes darnos más información de trasfondo, por favor?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Gracias por el mensaje privado. Entendido queda


----------



## Eddie Lamorgue

Enconré una buena traducción del soneto VI 



    Diez veces más feliz, serás de lo que eres,si los diez que has creado, a ti se te parecen. ¿Qué podrá hacer la muerte, cuando tengas que irte,si tú sigues viviendo en esa descendencia?
    No seas egoísta, por tener la belleza,ni que herede la muerte, tu alma entre gusanos.


----------



## Mangato

Eddie Lamorgue said:


> Enconré una buena traducción del soneto VI
> 
> ..."Faças uma outra igual a ti,
> ou dez veces mais feliz, na proporçaõ de dez para um apenas,
> Dez de ti seria mais felicidade que tu,
> Se dez vezes te refigurasse;
> diga-me então que poder teria a morte, se te fosses
> Mas se a posteridade te deixasse viva?
> Não sejas autocentrada, pois es linda de mais
> Para seres a conquista da Morte, que dirá de faceres de vermes teus herdeiros.
> 
> 
> 
> Diez veces más feliz, serás de lo que eres,si los diez que has creado, a ti se te parecen. ¿Qué podrá hacer la muerte, cuando tengas que irte,si tú sigues viviendo en esa descendencia?
> No seas egoísta, por tener la belleza,ni que herede la muerte, tu alma entre gusanos.


 

Es evidente que es un texto muy poético, pero con respecto a la versión  portuguesa que aportas, muy poco que ver.


----------



## Eddie Lamorgue

Pues si, pero entre la portuguesa y la española me quedo con esta ultima pues parece ser más fiel respecto a la original inglesa


----------

